# Broken my arm... now what can I do?



## jlasersmith (Jul 5, 2012)

I broke my arm on Sunday while mountain biking. The doctor said that I cannot lift anything heavier than a pound with my left arm. Because of where the break occurred they did not put my arm in a cast.(left radius, on the nub near the elbow). Thankfully I am right handed.

Anybody have any ideas for projects I can safely work on with 1 arm now that I have a minimum of 1 week off of work.

Jeremy


----------



## GrandpaAndrew (Sep 13, 2012)

I had hernia surgery three weeks ago and can't lift much either. I've been doing projects on my scroll saw - a toy boat, a puzzle, now a serving tray. All small projects.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

The first thing ya need to do is STAY OFF MOUNTAINS. Gravity prevails.
Now, go clean up the shop. 
Bill


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Clamps and vises are your friends  heal up fast!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Have a break 

Sit back and let it heal

Design your perfect shop

Catch up on LJ's

Smile!

jamie


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Jeremy,

One handed Events include;
- following Drs. orders to the letter
- lurking on the LJ site
- sorting nuts, bolts & screws
- block sanding
- scraping glue off workbench
- sweeping shop floor
- reading magazines
- adjusting volume on radio
- dusting sawdust off tools
- sorting sandpaper
- napping
- contimplating next Mountain Bike adventure

Work Safely (with your right hand) and have Fun. - Grandpa Len 

Get Well Soon.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Jeremy, Sorry to hear. Hope you heal up fast. 
As to stuff to do all the above are good ideas. What I have found though is as soon as you go in the shop and start monkeying around with something you forget about the injury and grab for something that you should not have. 
Looking for new ideas online or in books and also planning out a few things might be the best bet in the long run.

CtL


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Do what the doctor says. Perhaps you could use the time well by researching future projects, communicating with your woodworking buddies, visiting the various woodworking sites, and maybe even contemplating the history of your woodworking and how you can improve it. At any rate, I hope you heal up fast.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Keep that arm in a sling or something to immobilize it while in the shop or you will forget. I know I would.


----------



## MrWoodworker (Apr 18, 2011)

Feet up… use the good arm to lift donuts and coffee while you read a good book.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Do design work, research and discover new things build, and clean and organize what you can. It's also a good time to do inventory and make a wish list of things you want to purchase to advance your woodworking capabilities.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

hi jeremy. due to a hand injury i am currently in the same boat (thus, the lower case typing). thanks for posting the question. there are some great ideas here with *GrandpaLen* offering the most extensive list. i don't know if you already have one but a friend recently suggested i could work on designing a "signature logo" for my completed projects so that's an idea i throw your way. with no offense intended to the suggester, i recommend against using a scroll saw with one hand. i think it invites a possible second injury. best wishes as you heal/recuperate.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Learn Chip Carving?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

"...The doctor said that I cannot lift anything heavier than a pound with my left arm…."

And THAT is why beer comes in 12oz. *;-)*


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'd say plan some projects, whether you draft them by hand or use sketchup. Also, I'm sure you could manage to practice some dovetails in the meantime, if that's your thing.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Drawing.


----------

